# Is UBER skimming a dollar off of every of my runs?



## Pugsmarley (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm going over my Trip summaries. Then I compare them to my payment statement. All of the runs are a dollar short of what I have on Fare summary. Then they take out the driver dollar, then the UBER fee. What's up with that? Is the data inputer blind? I can't afford to give UBER a dollar off of every run off the top BEFORE safe driver fee and then UBER's cut? Anyone who works for support that see's this would go into my records and do the comparisons. I encourage every driver to print out their trip summaries and their payment statements and do the math. This is my main source of income and I want every dollar I earn. This forum is as far as it goes......for now.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The safe rider fee (SRF) is always $1 and is removed from every fare, so you get: (fare - $1)x80%

Note that the SRF is also added to the fare separately from miles, minutes, and the base charge, so it's not actually being stolen, it's added after the fact then taken back. It is however calculated into the minimum fare, so figure the true minimum fare is actually $1 less than listed, i.e. a $4 min fare is really $3 plus $1 SRF.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

see: https://uberpeople.net/threads/join...ing-25-of-your-commission-instead-of-20.17983
So, a $10 fare to the pax, is derived
NOT by $10 -$1 SRF = $9 ...
*It's $9 +1 SRF = $10* -
and Uber only takes their commission on the $9.

*The SRF is a NON-IMPACT transaction to drivers*.
It is charged to the customer and paid to Uber.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I really hate uber


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

You're preaching to the choir , trust me.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I really hate uber


No truer words have been spoken.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The $1.00 private jet tax for Travis.

Feel "safer"?


----------



## Pugsmarley (Apr 2, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> The safe rider fee (SRF) is always $1 and is removed from every fare, so you get: (fare - $1)x80%
> 
> Note that the SRF is also added to the fare separately from miles, minutes, and the base charge, so it's not actually being stolen, it's added after the fact then taken back. It is however calculated into the minimum fare, so figure the true minimum fare is actually $1 less than listed, i.e. a $4 min fare is really $3 plus $1 SRF.


ahh ok. thx for straightening that out for me. I really love the driving, and I love the income also.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Another one of the subtle differences between Uber and Lyft. Lyft adds on their "Safe Rider Fee" on top, rather than taking it out of the fare. I wouldn't hold my breath for Lyft in Lafayette, though...it's not even in NOLA, yet.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pugsmarley said:


> ahh ok. thx for straightening that out for me. I really love the driving, and I love the income also.


What income, time for you to take some business courses.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

HAHA - I believe that EVERY thread on this board should be retitled DEUD's recruiting more DEUD's (DEUD = "disgruntled, ex-Uber drivers")...

But seriously folks, I appreciate some of the negativity - I only started driving in November and it has helped keep me level-headed in terms of my long-run expectations.

But still....it.....gets.....really....tiresome.....

Every.....stinking.....thread......really??.....REALLY??????


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> see: https://uberpeople.net/threads/join...ing-25-of-your-commission-instead-of-20.17983
> So, a $10 fare to the pax, is derived
> NOT by $10 -$1 SRF = $9 ...
> *It's $9 +1 SRF = $10* -
> ...


I don't think its that clear cut.

It actually does impact any driver who gets paid the guarantee. Uber includes it when calculating your gross fares to compare against the guarantee rate. It costs a driver $0.80 a ride when driving under a guarantee.

Uber also reports it as driver income on your 1099. Yes, it is deductible. But, I would wager there are some drivers who might have ended up paying taxes on the higher reported numbers.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> Another one of the subtle differences between Uber and Lyft. Lyft adds on their "Safe Rider Fee" on top, rather than taking it out of the fare.


Both companies add the $1 to the fare after the fact. The only difference is that Lyft doesn't show it to the driver in the fare summary at the end of the trip, Uber does, but both are in addition to the base fare.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Both companies add the $1 to the fare after the fact. The only difference is that Lyft doesn't show it to the driver in the fare summary at the end of the trip, Uber does, but both are in addition to the base fare.


It does make a difference on a minimum fare.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Depending on where each company sets the minimums. When we had Lyft they were higher than Uber there, being $4.50+$1 as opposed to $5...which is now $4, and no Lyft anymore to boot.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I don't think its that clear cut. It actually does impact any driver who gets paid the guarantee. Uber includes it when calculating your gross fares to compare against the guarantee rate. It costs a driver $0.80 a ride when driving under a guarantee.


Interesting point about gross fares (w/SRF) used to calculate the guarantee!
That's something that should be brought up to Uber. Unfortunately, 'guarantees' are a "bonus" program (not earned fares) and Uber has the right to set the rules however they want.



> Uber also reports it as driver income on your 1099. Yes, it is deductible. But, I would wager there are some drivers who might have ended up paying taxes on the higher reported numbers.


Again - it's a non-impact issue that is totally in the control of the driver. It's not Uber's 'fault' if a driver chooses not to deduct their expenses from their earnings when filing taxes. This is, after all, adult business, not a child's lemonade stand.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Pugsmarley said:


> I'm going over my Trip summaries. Then I compare them to my payment statement. All of the runs are a dollar short of what I have on Fare summary. Then they take out the driver dollar, then the UBER fee. What's up with that? Is the data inputer blind? I can't afford to give UBER a dollar off of every run off the top BEFORE safe driver fee and then UBER's cut? Anyone who works for support that see's this would go into my records and do the comparisons. I encourage every driver to print out their trip summaries and their payment statements and do the math. This is my main source of income and I want every dollar I earn. This forum is as far as it goes......for now.


Yes absolutely!!! How else are they going to make up for all the rate cuts.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Forget the fees- they are paid by the rider, not you.

Just take your city's per mile and per minute charges. You get 80% of those. That's the easiest way to look at what you make per trip.


----------

